# Good Morning!... er... Afternoon!... Evening!... Night?



## CraftyRich (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I'm CraftyRich and I like to write things. It seems to makes sense that I should hang around at this fine establishment and talk with like-minded folk!

I mainly write things which make me laugh. At the moment, they come in the form of screenplays, comics and short stories. I secretly want to write detective fiction, really cheesy, hardboiled, pulp stuff which is all about brooding and excessive amounts of drinking but I have yet to really have a go at it.

Also, poetry scares me. It goes right over my head and all my attempts to understand it leave me confused and feeling foolish. I tried to write a poem once. Bad times. 

The reason is probably because I haven't read enough poetry. So poets, if you have any suggestions to help me get over my fear I am all ears. 

Not actually all ears though.  A person made completely out of ears would be terrifying. 

In conclusion: hello everyone!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi CraftyRich. Wouldn't know a thing about comedy being such a serious person myself :alien:

But anyway, once you get ten valid posts anywhere except for the word games and procrastination central you will be able to post your own creative works. You will also be able to choose your own avatar and signature.

We also have the mentors in purple here (including a couple who specialize in poetry) who will be more than happy to help with any writing needs you may have.

So hang out a bit and get to know us a little. Welcome


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Mar 13, 2015)

Hey there, Crafty! 

Poetry scared me for a _long_ time, 'til I met someone here. Their work is raw and totally emotional, and often not structured like one expects poetry to be. One day, you'll have that wonderful revelation when you realize poetry isn't as fixed as you think, and cannot ever be wrong. People will advise you on how to form the words more beautifully, or be more efficient in your meter, but those thoughts you have when you write can never be questioned, you know? Reading more of it definitely helps, too! 

Comedy writing is always a breath of fresh air. I look forward to reading/critiquing some of your work, and hope you find your stay adequate! 

So, welcome to the good ship WF. Everyone calls me chief (that's a lie). Hit me up if ya need anything! I'm always around.

Bruno


----------



## MHarding53 (Mar 13, 2015)

Pleased to meet you Crafty... er Rich. I am not afraid of poetry. I am actually afraid of Poets. They write in a way that leaves me with the feeling that they know something I don't. Now that I think about it, they DO know something I don't. They know how to write poetry.

I am Mike and welcome to WF, from one non poet to another.


----------



## am_hammy (Mar 13, 2015)

Hey there! Welcome to WF! We are glad you could join us! And thanks for greeting from all times of the day, so considerate of you! ^_^

Never be afraid of poetry. It's such an incredible outlet. You gotta at least try. Definitely take a look at our poetry section and if you're ever looking to try your hand and want to improve, think about trying one of the Purple PiP challenges down the road. They are a great way to get feedback from the pros and to improve what you have written.

So please, explore the deep realms of poetry here. It's not as scary as you think 


Make yourself at home, happily explore, and looking forward to seeing you around on the boards and maybe see a poem or two! ^_^


----------



## JadedHeart (Mar 13, 2015)

Hey there! Poetry can be a little intimidating when you're first starting out. That was the first think I started writing when I was 17... I haven't written a thing since I was 19... well, nothing substantial that is. Poetry is all about putting you feelings/emotions on paper for the world, or just a few choice people, to see. I personally feel that is what the most frightening aspect of writing poetry is. It can also be pretty difficult just to put them on paper in a way that makes sense and doesn't sound too cheesy. I wish you all the luck in the world and I look forward to reading your work. 

Jade


----------



## escorial (Mar 14, 2015)

View attachment 7890


----------



## Glenn_Beckett (May 2, 2015)

Poetry is super rad, but it's definitely more densely packed than most fiction. I think that's what tends to throw people about it.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (May 3, 2015)

Poetry, like an onion, has layers.

Syllable counts, number of lines, how they're grouped.

Then the actual words and their literary meaning, the metaphors we make, and emotions behind it. 

There's a lot of poetry that's painfully simple. And many more books on the subject now, so don't feel bad.

When I first started, I bought the 'Poetry for Dummies' book, haha. 

And although I've never written any purely comedic works, most of my fiction writing is peppered with comedic elements.  Welcome, and see you around.


----------

